# Burton ratchet straps slipping?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if they are already really tight, why do you want them tighter?

there's nothing wrong with your bindings, you're doing it wrong (most likely).

Inspect the small springs on the rachets very carefully. If they seem intact and sitting in their proper places, the above statement is true. I have broken one of these springs on a fairly new pair of bindings, which does cause what you are describing. It can be hard to see.


----------



## johnnybyall (Feb 9, 2012)

no im not doing it wrong, im simply asking if people have had this problem when they try to tighten their straps really tight and if anyone has switched to another brand that seems to be an improvement in this area


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll probably get flamed for this but i actually dislike Burton's ratchets. Yeah they may be smooth but they always, always, always loosen up. I've owned a pair of cartels where the toe strap came completely loose by the end of a run and the ankle strap would loosen too. A friend of mine who owned missions. Same issue.

I have since moved on to Union bindings and find them better overall. Some have issues with the toe strap not fitting there boot correctly but i havent ran into this issue(try adjusting them). Ratchets arent as smooth on release but they stay tight and the response and board feel is leaps beyond Burtons bindings.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

johnnybyall said:


> no im not doing it wrong, im simply asking if people have had this problem when they try to tighten their straps really tight and if anyone has switched to another brand that seems to be an improvement in this area


I always hesitate to help a first time poster, probably should stick to my guns. Good Luck.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

All of my burton bindings do that if I crank them down extraordinarily tight... really a non-issue for me. 

Compared to K2, Ride and Rome, Burton's ratchets are the best i've tried.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

I had this problem too, I even started a thread on it... then I took the advice the people on the forum gave me, that i dont need to tighten them that much, and now I am happy with the bindings I have


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

johnnybyall said:


> no im not doing it wrong, im simply asking if people have had this problem when they try to tighten their straps really tight and if anyone has switched to another brand that seems to be an improvement in this area


You are doing it wrong if you are trying to crank down the ratchets more when they are already tight. This is my first year with Burton anything (12 Malavitas, admitted ex-hater) and I've found them to be just fine. If you tighten them down when they are already tight, the ratchet lifts, which is what allows them to tighten down on another tooth, and the lack of room for them to further crank means they will release slightly. My Flux bindings do this too if I just carelessly crank them. Once they are nearly tight, crank the ratchets to get one tooth at a time. All bindings work like this because all bindings have the same ratchet and ladder design in principle.

The only problem I've had all season was when I got the ladders caked with wet snow but that would inhibit any ratchet from catching the ladder teeth.


----------



## johnnybyall (Feb 9, 2012)

good explanation thanks (unlike that other dbag...)

I realize they are tight but just feels to react better when they are 'super tight' so just seeing if other brands were like this or not, i can deal with it, thanks cheese


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

YOu might have the wring size if you are having issues. Go smaller, then you can tighten them more.

the butthurt in this thread is funny.

Union ratchets are notorious for sucking...they have become way better though this year and next. PLus, I hate the extra button to push for release, Burton are so perfect it is hard to move away from. Burton has these ratchets Patented I believe.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> YOu might have the wring size if you are having issues. Go smaller, then you can tighten them more.
> 
> the butthurt in this thread is funny.
> 
> Union ratchets are notorious for sucking...they have become way better though this year and next. PLus, I hate the extra button to push for release, Burton are so perfect it is hard to move away from. Burton has these ratchets Patented I believe.


Extra button...? What extra button? Just pull back and they slide right off. And Burtons are far from perfect. Im not one to over tighten my straps and they always came loose. Maybe this was just due to the binding being old.

Good suggestion tho on the size.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's because dual stage ratchets lift. And when they lift, they strip. It's the price you pay for easy release ratchets. I own the Burton ratchets, and the same thing happens with my Flux.

PS - My union ratchets are the best I've ever found. You'll hear a bunch of pussies complain about how 'hard' it is to release, but I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

You might want to try reposition the the straps both at the binding level and on the strap level. This might allow you to tighten them down a little further. You also want to be careful about over tightening. You can strip a ladder strap pretty easy this way. Another thing to watch out for is how you are placing your boot in the binding. If you are careless and not making sure that heel is getting sucked all the way back into the heelcup area then when you ride your boot will shift causing the bindings to feel like they loosened when in fact it was your boot shifting back further causeing there to be more room.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have last years cartels and they have seem some serious action and have never once slipped. 

The ratchets are smooth and they have been reliable. Of course faulty merchandise exists with all brands but they have been stellar for me. 

I would also suggest that you are tightening more than you need to. The newer burton straps are designed to hold you in even when not super tight. They should be tight enough to remove any obvious play but you don't need them to be putting pressure on your boots. I will often crank down and then loosen up one notch to get the right feel.

I am not saying unions are worse, I would like to try some if there was a demo available, but I like the cartels a lot and will be staying with them for now.

Each to their own.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> YOu might have the wring size if you are having issues. Go smaller, then you can tighten them more.
> .


This might also be the problem..double check that the straps aren't set up too long, I've had it happen before that when they are set to the wrong sizing they tend to run out of room and it's not a case of the ratchets slipping, it's more the fact that the strap is pushed tight up against the binding and has no more room to move.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

rdot84 said:


> Ratchets arent as smooth on release but they stay tight and the response and board feel is leaps beyond Burtons bindings.


buwahahahahahaha. i guess you haven't tried est bindings or reflex


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OP - What is your boot size, and what Burton binding size are you using?

I know out of the box, I need to adjust my binding toe strap so that it sits in the middle of my boot cap, or I get slippage do to the ratchet reaching the end of the ladder. This will happen on any binding though as...there are no more teeth on the ladder for the ratchet to grip. I have had my CO2's for 4 or 5 years and had not one issue with the ratchets slipping, the Cartels that I had before them, not an issue ever either.

I have to agree with Snowklingers Q - why are you doing them up tight, then attempting to take them that extra bit tighter? Don't get your period about it, but doing that IS doing it wrong. You are potentially taking the ratchet beyond what it was intended to do, as far as tightness goes. And then you complain about it? WUWTS?


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I love Burton ratchets IMO, they're fluid. May not always be as tight as I want, but they are like organisms to strap in. And, I just love burton bindings, they're nice looking, solid cap strap(not sure if that's only what they call it), and feel lighter.

I've never ridden union or any of the bigger names, but Burton bindings is what I choose. (Although I hate hate hate their boards.)


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Supra said:


> buwahahahahahaha. i guess you haven't tried est bindings or reflex


Actually i have and still prefer Unions. The EST system is good but only works with burton boards which to me is a big let down. I prefer other companies boards over burton. 

I recently tried Malavita's and Cartels with reflex tech to see what they were like. Nothing mind blowing and liked the Union Atlas and Contact pro better for board feel and responsiveness.

Its a moot point. Like someone already mentioned, "to each there own."


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

rdot84 said:


> Actually i have and still prefer Unions. The EST system is good but only works with burton boards which to me is a big let down. I prefer other companies boards over burton.
> 
> I recently tried Malavita's and Cartels with reflex tech to see what they were like. Nothing mind blowing and liked the Union Atlas and Contact pro better for board feel and responsiveness.
> 
> Its a moot point. Like someone already mentioned, "to each there own."


Im having the same issue with my ride capo. the ladders are beginning to shred. its annoying


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowjab said:


> Im having the same issue with my ride capo. the ladders are beginning to shred. its annoying


its not hard to get Ride to ship out a replacement kit for free which will include new ladders. They sell it for a nominal price, but just saying, its not hard to get free


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> its not hard to get Ride to ship out a replacement kit for free which will include new ladders. They sell it for a nominal price, but just saying, its not hard to get free


I have, Im on my second ladder. Im thinking trying to throw a different ladder strap from an old pair. I love everything about this binding especially the highbacks but i have to press down on the rachet to get it to grab to the ladder and small clicks while pressing down on it to get it anywhere close to where i want it.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

To OP-- I just got off the phone with Burton less than an hour ago for this exact problem. 2012 cartels and the toe ratchet was slipping before reaching full tight position.

I described the exact process to the Burton rep and he instantly knew that it was the spring inside the ratchet. He is sending two replacements, one for each toe strap. They were out of the Cartel ones so he said he's shipping a different pair that are much more durable. I said that's great as long as they are as nice and buttery smooth as the Cartels! His reply was for sure! 

Mine would ratchet down if I put pressure on the forward piece of the ratchet while lifting the back in the normal tightening procedure. They'd hold sometimes but loosen up others. 

Here's Burtons number -- 800-881-3138


----------

